# Tränen



## Neo120484 (3. Juni 2001)

Hm hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich Tränen oder verlaufene Schminke mit 
PS machen kann 
Soll so aussehn wie (falls es jemand kennt) im Linkin Park Video "crawling"
So etz check ich mal selber wieder net was ich da genau geschrieben hab aber vielleicht weis ja jemand was ich meine


----------



## DarkSoul (3. Juni 2001)

*Also...*

...ich glaube da gibts kein Tutroial für, wenn ja geh mal <a href="http://www.tutorialsuche.de">hier</a> hin.
Ansonsten, da Linkin Park meine Lieblingsgruppe ist, kenn ich natuerlich das Video...!


----------



## Neo120484 (3. Juni 2001)

Hm ne gibts leider net wollt ja deswegen auch wissen obs mir jemand erklären kann. Ich hoffe das ist nicht unmöglich ich mach mal 
n screenie wenn des Video läuft 
und solang :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Meister Eder (3. Juni 2001)

was is linkin park für ne musik ?
*schäm*
kenn die band echt nicht. noch nie was davon gehört.
aber kennt ihr krs 1 ?


----------



## DarkSoul (3. Juni 2001)

*LinkinPark*

LnkinPark ist, hmmm...naja, ich sag mal PunkRock


----------



## Neo120484 (3. Juni 2001)

*heul* des ist ja schön das ihr euch da drüber unterhaltet
aber des hilft mir net weider. Kommt schon irgendwer wird doch was wissen.


----------



## Scalé (3. Juni 2001)

Hmmm ich würds mit dem Wischfinger versuchen.


btw: für Punk is mir das fast schon zu hart aber egal Rammstein ruled sowiso


----------



## Hellspawn (3. Juni 2001)

nur mal zum Thema Musik...
Linkin Park ist New Metal.


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juni 2001)

newmetal bzw neometal
oda crossover

wo is da eigentlich der unterschied


----------



## DarkSoul (4. Juni 2001)

*GUT*

Mir is es eigentlich egal obs New Metal ist oda Crossover oder von mir aus auch HIPHOP:[ ....haputsache es ist hart und goil...!


----------



## Atti (4. Juni 2001)

schön  un wie geht des nu mit den tränen?


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juni 2001)

bah hiphop und hart 
paradox


----------



## Neo120484 (4. Juni 2001)

Also ich stell etz mal hier mein Zweites Bild des ich mit PS gemacht hab rein

Zweites Bild 

Jaja ich weis ich könnte es auch unter Sampel 8 stellen wills aber
hier rein haun *hoffaufmehrkritik*


Also los lasst euch drüber aus.


----------



## Atti (4. Juni 2001)

dat hat was


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juni 2001)

also das was du an dem einem auge da gemacht hast [nicht die traene] gefaellt mir net so


----------



## Neo120484 (4. Juni 2001)

Sorry weis leider net so genau was du meinst 
welches Auge?  oder meinst du das hervorheben im Gesicht?


----------



## Oxygen (4. Juni 2001)

Zu den Tränen... vieleicht hilft dir das weiter...

http://www.myjanee.com/rain.htm


----------



## dPo2000 (5. Juni 2001)

wenn du PS 6 hast würde ich es mit der "Liquify" Option versuchen...
d.h.:

schminke auf ne neue ebene
liquify bla und bißchen rumprobieren


hoffe es hilft...


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (5. Juni 2001)

*Re: LinkinPark*



> _Original geschrieben von DarkSoul _
> *LnkinPark ist, hmmm...naja, ich sag mal PunkRock *




:[  lagwagon ist punkrock


----------



## Neo120484 (5. Juni 2001)

Jo thx hab Ps 6 werds mal ausprobieren


----------



## Priest (5. Juni 2001)

Also ich habs gerade mal quick and ugly per Hand probiert. Lasso, Airbrush (S/W), Maske und verrechnet mit weichem Licht.

Ist jetzt zwar nicht so der Renner (Die Träne ist z.B. nicht so toll an die Gesichtsform angepasst), aber vielleicht die Richtung die du machen wolltest:

http://www.pokedpixel.de/test.jpg


----------



## Priest (5. Juni 2001)

Ich habs jetzt mal was länger rumprobiert - ist zwar immer noch nicht so wie ichs mir dachte, aber scheint der Richtige Weg zu sein.
Diesmal hab ich noch den Wichfinger für die Schminke oben benutzt und einen kleinen 20% Blendfleck auf die Träne gesetzt (sieht schön aus und vertuscht schön viel *g*)  

http://www.pokedpixel.de/test2.jpg


----------



## Neo120484 (5. Juni 2001)

Hmm sieht schon mal net schlecht aus bin nur am Überlegen ob 
ich net die Schminke verlaufen lassen will hat glaub ich nen besseren
Efekt als so ne einzelne Träne aber trotzdem thx.


----------



## Neo120484 (5. Juni 2001)

harg der Post hätte etz eigentlich vor dem 2ten von Priest
sein solln


----------



## Prailer (15. Juli 2001)

*ne*

Likin' Park is Alternativ Rock !
Wer ist auf Crossover gekommen ? ... dieser jemand spinnt wohl.
Crossover war Nirvana, und das ist ein grosser Stil unterschied !


----------



## Hellspawn (15. Juli 2001)

nirvana war grunge


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juli 2001)

Hallo Neo120484,

RESPEKT!!  

Ich wär' schon froh, wenn ich ansatzweise soetwas hinbekommen würde. Kannst du mir mal sagen, wie du das "Don't Cry" mit diesem Farbverlauf und am Bildende der Verlauf an Links gemacht hast??

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## eddv (15. Juli 2001)

*tränen ?*

hallo ,

1. der effekt sieht zeimlich cool aus aber es gibt noch bessere effekte ..

2. linkin park ist schei*e
3. nirvana war grunge (wer das nicht wusste , schaut euch den Film "Hype" an !!!!!)
4. guano apes machen cross-over
5. black-sabbath rulezzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz
6. stonerrock / new-age-metal = http://www.stonedeaf.de


----------



## Neo120484 (15. Juli 2001)

Uff hätte nie gedacht das mir da noch jemand drauf antworte da ich 
so wie so seit nem Monat net mehr auf der Seite war. Hm ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst aber bei dem don't cry hab einfach 2 ebenen gemacht. Dann hab ich des don't cry aus der drüberliegenden ebene ausgeschnitten noch ne Textur über den Schriftzug geleget und noch ein bischen mit schlagschatten und Schein rumgearbeitet.
naja und deine 2 frage hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.
Hm ich hätte notfalls auch noch die PDS file ist nur leider 16 MB groß und ich hab nur ISDN.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juli 2001)

Hallo Neo120484,

du sagst das so einfach .... Textur ... Schlagschatten, doch für mich sind das noch nicht so geläufige "Vokabeln". Aber ich kenne das, aus der Delphi-Programmierung. Man emfpindet eine Sache als relativ einfach und schreibt das auch nur in Stichpunkten, doch Anfänger, wie ich in PhotoShop, können da noch nicht so gut folgen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Datei irgendwie bekommen könnte. Bei mir wärs gar kein Problem. Hab' T-Flat.
Wenn 16MB auf einmal zu viel sind, könntest du die Datei vielleicht mit einem Packprogramm in ein paar Dateien mit "handliche" Größen teilen und auf meinen FTP-Server laden. Account-Einrichtung wäre kein Problem. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus,


----------



## Prailer (15. Juli 2001)

*Unterstil*

hellspawn: Nirvana, klaro, war Grunge. Naja sie waren die einzigen die Grunge richtig beherschten, Crossover ist eher schon ein Stilname der Grunge übergeordnet war. ... NIRVANA RULEZ ...


----------



## eddv (15. Juli 2001)

na prailer wenn du meinst ... 

ich glaube aber nicht das man cross-over grunge überordnen sollte,
da meinem kleinen musikgeschmack zufolge , cross-over echt ne nummer
zu hop-pig ist  verstehst schon (hip-hop + rock = crossover) daher
kann man ja auch limp bizkit in die schiene crossover/new-metal stecken ..


----------



## HeRaTiK (15. Juli 2001)

ja... krs1 juhuu... :]


----------



## Neo120484 (16. Juli 2001)

Also wenn du ein FTP hast dann sollte des kein problem sein dann up ich dir des gern Morgen oder Übermorgen. mußt mir halt lediglich die addy geben und nen account zum einloggen.


----------



## loki (16. Juli 2001)

also...
linkin park ist nicht wirklich schön
und rammstein auch nicht gut

aber was solls...

loki:_


----------



## Prailer (17. Juli 2001)

*Jo*

Also wie ihr seht, wenn man ins detail geht, hat jede gruppe einen eigenen stil (is ja so) ... also hauptsache sie is gut !


----------



## loki (17. Juli 2001)

eben, das ist ja das problem!!!

hehe

loki:#


----------

